# is this legal?



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm wanting to use my mountain bike this year to get close to some of my hunting spots, then jump off and hike the rest of the way.....will really save me alot of time on the trails.

I can't find any reason why it wouldn't be legal to strap my bow to my backpack and ride a bike.....i would just assume it's the same rules as far as having arrows in a quiver as when riding in a vehicle.

anyone else do this?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

you can do that You just cant nock a arrow that all. I have seen people do that before.


----------



## Riley Dabling (Jan 2, 2011)

Shouldn't be any different than me riding my horse.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

As long as you arent in a wilderness area you are GTG

-DallanC


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

yeah i was trying to look that up right now....it's not a wilderness area, but im trying to find out if i have to stay on the trails or not.....even if i do it would be a huge help, but there are just a couple of areas that would be beneficial if i can go off trail


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

I did this in Dagget a couple of years ago, the CO we ran into said we have to stay on the trails because it was a mechanised mode of travel. Not illegal in a non-motorized area though.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

You can ride a pedal bike in wilderness areas on designated trails. I ran into bike riders all over the place on my hunt on the North Cache. I was really wishing I had the leg power and a nice bike to do it that way.


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

i don't think it's legal in the wilderness areas of the uintas, i could be wrong though...even on trails from what i read online anyways


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, wilderness is legal on approved trails statewide. I'd do it in the Uintahs when I used to hunt there.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

The "High Uintas Wilderness Area" is a travel restricted area and is only open to foot and horseback travel. This should not be confused with the rest of the Uintas, outside the designated wilderness area, which is managed to a lesser degree of travel restrictions.

A quick call to the forest service agency will keep you out of trouble.

http://www.fs.fed.us/wcnf/unit/kamas/hi ... ness.shtml


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Designated wilderness areas are closed to all mechanized travel. You can't take chainsaws or other mechanized/motor powered items into the wilderness either. But you can take a fishing reel, which is a mechanized tool. Kind of wierd. Anyhow - there may be a few exceptions that I'm not aware of, but they would be the exception.

Don't confuse an area that is away from civilization with designated wilderness. These wilderness areas were set apart to stay as "natural" as possible. I see bikers in wilderness areas at times, but most are breaking the law.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A Deer kart with wheels is also illegal in a wilderness area. I dont know anything about "approved trails through wilderness areas" though, never heard of such a thing.


-DallanC


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

ah thanks, that's right....the high uintas wilderness you can't....i had looked into that once before because i was going to go there

thanks for the info though, ill be sure to look into it more for some scouting on my bike this summer


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I knew the granola-chewing peddle bikers would eventually get a dispensation. Since many are part of the Liberal-Left that is trying to lock us out of public land.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Took this picture today entering a wilderness area from Big Cottonwood.[attachment=0:21lgs083]Wilderness.JPG[/attachment:21lgs083]


----------

